# Say what happened to the Iron Man Mk VI?



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I was thinking this release would be around or shortly afer the Black Widow or at least by the end of 2011. Is there van update? I see a lot on the upcoming War Machine but the VI seems to have fallen between the cracks


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Moebius no longer posts updates here. You will find the info you're looking for on their facebook page.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Late last year, they said the Mk VI was getting delayed to the first quarter of 2012. Same thing with the BSG Cylon Raider. The reposed version of the Iron Man Mk III kit was scheduled for sometime in the first quarter as well, but I haven't heard anything lately. Then there's the Cylon Centurion kit that's still happening, yet curiously, Moebius still hasn't shown anything about it.

But Duct is correct. The best place for Moebius updates in their facebook page.


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

It has been out for a little while. I love the kit!

It has white inserts for eyes, repulsor hands and arc reactor. I am lighting mine!!!

It is well designed, good details and a great pose!

Mark Dean


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I agree! its a great kit. 

Most every seam is covered by another plate


I'm currently making a painting template set for it:thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> I agree! its a great kit.
> 
> Most every seam is covered by another plate
> 
> ...


I told myself 2 was enough. Now you go and do a dang mask set. Really?

**Resistance is futile!**

:wave:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*Iron Man progress!*

Here's the new kit with the painting templates removed. I'll let it dry overnight than add the silver accents.

then finish construction


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

VERY cool Lou! BTW, the RDJ head I released for the MKIII kit is being reworked to fit inside the MKVI helmet. Was hoping to have this ready in time for the Avengers movie in May, but most likely I will debut it at Resintopia in Jersey in late June. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Tom,
I was thinking the very thing. I still have one of your heads and I was holding it up to the new body.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Got mine yesterday and I'll be starting it soon. My only disappointment is the lack of a nameplate on the base.


----------

